# About to order new TTS



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I currently have an Audi A5 3.0tdi Quattro, and decided to go a bit smaller and a bit faster.

I went into the local Audi dealer and they offered the £5k contribution if taking PCP. They were not that knowledgeable on the options (and in fact told me some incorrect info!).

I have specced a car on the drive the deal as follows which gave a £8421 discount.

Does anyone think I've over specced? Is there anything essential missing, or anything that just isnt worth having? My current A5 is almost fully loaded, so dont want the TTS to feel like a downgrade? Opinions welcome please.
And whats the chance the local dealer will now match this price?!

AUDI TT COUPE
Description 2.0T FSI Quattro TTS 2dr

*Options*
Cruise control
Rear view camera
Pearl - Daytona grey
Red brake calipers
Technology pack with Audi connect
19" 5 parallel spoke star S design alloy wheels
Fine Nappa leather - Express red + super sports seats
Extended leather pack in colour co-ordinated leather
Comfort and sound pack with Audi parking system plus
Electric adjustable/heated/folding door mirrors with kerb

£36,284

...and just to add, this is my return to a TT after a near 11 year gap!


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Have you gone manual or stronic?

I have the hill hold assist with the stronic think it's great!
Love the Matrix headlights plus you get dynamic front indicators.
Also like the B&O sound quality and the lighting you get with it.

I tried to add traffic sign recognition but missed the cut off by about a week.

Happy with all my options.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I test drove a TTS that was s-tronic, and thought it was OK,but think it bests suits a car like an A5. My A5 is auto and this time want to go manual. I haven't actually driven a manual MK3 TT, I assume they don't have the annoying offset pedals like the A5 manual?

B&O is included in the comfort/sound pack.

What is so impressive about the matrix lights?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

That's some spec. I imagine it'll make you very happy.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good choice of wheels and interior colour!

We have also ordered matrix headlights which look cool, electric seats which are quite expensive and probably not essential, advanced key (car is for my wife who seems to always lose keys in the depths of handbag), hill hold assist (only £90) which goes well with the manual gearbox.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

skdotcom said:


> I test drove a TTS that was s-tronic, and thought it was OK,but think it bests suits a car like an A5. My A5 is auto and this time want to go manual. I haven't actually driven a manual MK3 TT, I assume they don't have the annoying offset pedals like the A5 manual?
> 
> B&O is included in the comfort/sound pack.
> 
> What is so impressive about the matrix lights?


Look up on line - there are some YouTube videos which show how matrix headlights works.

My wife test drove a manual TTS (have a V6 manual mk 2 at the moment) and I sat in it - don't remember any issues with offset pedals.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

^ Yeah , I'd looked at the videos. It just stops the headlights from dazzling the oncoming cars, or is there more to it?


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

PJV997 said:


> Good choice of wheels and interior colour!
> 
> We have also ordered matrix headlights which look cool, electric seats which are quite expensive and probably not essential, advanced key (car is for my wife who seems to always lose keys in the depths of handbag), hill hold assist (only £90) which goes well with the manual gearbox.


I've got electric seats in my current car and find it a pain. It takes too long to move back and forward. It was even slower in the TTS I test drove.

It's electric handbrake anyway, so must have some form of hold assist as standard? Otherwise, as you've said it's a cheap option.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I spoke to around 3 dealers when I was looking and none of them would entertain a drive the deal or similar type deal, I've heard some will

Privacy glass?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

gogs said:


> I spoke to around 3 dealers when I was looking and none of them would entertain a drive the deal or similar type deal, I've heard some will
> 
> Privacy glass?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think privacy glass is a great option. Have it on my Sline and I feel it makes it look really sporty. It is not bling looking, but makes the TT look classy.

Re dealers, lots will match and even better Drive the Deal quotes. Why don't you try Carwow, as at least that opens up the conversation with at least 3 more dealers. Coventry Audi as well as Kings Lynn Audi are 2 dealers well worth a conversation with. Good luck.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ht1469 said:


> Re dealers, lots will match and even better Drive the Deal quotes. Why don't you try Carwow, as at least that opens up the conversation with at least 3 more dealers. Coventry Audi as well as Kings Lynn Audi are 2 dealers well worth a conversation with. Good luck.


We used Carwow and didn't quite get the same discount as you have, but we are using a dealer about 20 miles from where we live and I'm very happy with the overall deal and the initial service we have received from them.

The dealer 2 miles away couldn't get close, only offering about £800 over the standard £5K contribution. I'm not sure you'll get loads of dealers matching or improving on your offer for a factory order.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

PJV997 said:


> Ht1469 said:
> 
> 
> > Re dealers, lots will match and even better Drive the Deal quotes. Why don't you try Carwow, as at least that opens up the conversation with at least 3 more dealers. Coventry Audi as well as Kings Lynn Audi are 2 dealers well worth a conversation with. Good luck.
> ...


I still think, whilst the deal form Drive the Deal looks good, there will be other dealers who will go the extra mile to get your business and will improve on it. It is just the case of spending time on the phone and finding that dealer who needs to sell a TTs regardless of whether it is a stock car or a factory order.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm waiting for my Tts to be honest I wouldn't bother with cruise control I've had it for years and maybe used it once and with in the U.K. roads being so busy I just can't see the point on any car in the uk total waste of money.
I tested a couple of tts with led lights and the second test with led matrix both in the dark and again there's hardly any difference and a bit gimmicky certainly not worth £950 I'd be happy to pay £200 for them.
That's my opinion but it's your car order what makes you happy.
I've gone for glacier white metallic paint, red painted callipers, privacy glass and comfort/sound pack.
I've made the mistake in the past in putting loads of extras on and when you come to sell it they don't really put any extra on your part ex price.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

gogs said:


> I spoke to around 3 dealers when I was looking and none of them would entertain a drive the deal or similar type deal, I've heard some will
> 
> Privacy glass?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Privacy glass does look nice, although I've always found the interior too dark with it. How have you found it on the TT?


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Ht1469 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > I spoke to around 3 dealers when I was looking and none of them would entertain a drive the deal or similar type deal, I've heard some will
> ...


I live near Norwich, so Kings Lynn is the next nearest dealer. I did look on carwow but it wasn't much better than the £5k offered by my local dealer.

Just thought that if I put the order in this week I might get a good deal as it's month end?


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

skdotcom said:


> Ht1469 said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


I would certainly call Kings Lynn Audi. I am on my third Audi, all bought from them. Nobody got near to them on price. Either I was just lucky each time, or they seriously work on selling volume with small margins. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Levski65 said:


> I'm waiting for my Tts to be honest I wouldn't bother with cruise control I've had it for years and maybe used it once and with in the U.K. roads being so busy I just can't see the point on any car in the uk total waste of money.
> I tested a couple of tts with led lights and the second test with led matrix both in the dark and again there's hardly any difference and a bit gimmicky certainly not worth £950 I'd be happy to pay £200 for them.
> That's my opinion but it's your car order what makes you happy.
> I've gone for glacier white metallic paint, red painted callipers, privacy glass and comfort/sound pack.
> I've made the mistake in the past in putting loads of extras on and when you come to sell it they don't really put any extra on your part ex price.


I'm not good at sticking to 30 or 40 speed limits so find cruise is great for that. Use it every day going into work. 
I agree you don't get all the money back on trade in, but plan to keep this for at least 4 years so will get the use out of the options. Definitely pointless if you are going down the lease route.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Ht1469 said:


> I would certainly call Kings Lynn Audi. I am on my third Audi, all bought from them. Nobody got near to them on price. Either I was just lucky each time, or they seriously work on selling volume with small margins. Let us know how you get on.


Thanks, I'll contact Kings Lynn tomorrow. They're only 45 minutes away from me so seems like a good option.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

If you can afford it you cant really overspec it.The spec you have is really good, especially once you have the tech pack and the C&S pack.
Privacy glass is a bit marmite, i think it makes the car too dark inside but personal choice, looks good on white cars though.
Only thing I would add is folding mirrors, high beam assist and cruise control if you havent already got those


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Just to prove that we're all different:

> I'm waiting for my Tts to be honest I wouldn't bother with cruise control 
> I've had it for years and maybe used it once and with in the U.K. roads 
> being so busy I just can't see the point on any car in the uk total waste of money.

I specced cruise control and I couldn't do without it!
For me it's an essential tool for keeping my licence intact around North Wales and Cheshire - there are so many places where the mobile camera vans tend to lurk that I'm now personally programmed to hit 'cruise' whenever I find myself in the danger zones.

I know I could just observe the speedo, but I'd rather have my attention on the road ahead...


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

One man's meat and all that. I had cruise on my last TT but as this one was pre built and with everything else on it I wanted plus a couple of extra bits, it didn't have cruise. It was the trade off but not a deal breaker. Personally I really miss it and used it constantly as everywhere there seem to be speed cameras, average speed cameras etc so once I got to the speed limit I just automatically used it. I find the Mk3 hard to keep to limits as the speed tends to creep up especially if conditions dictate and you're in efficiency mode.

Each to their own though and if it's not going to be of use to you the don't buy it.

Re all the accessories and options, I have them for my benefit and to use them not to try and bump up the resale value then complain when it doesn't.

Again, each to their own - just enjoy it.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't think it's over-specced. I pondered the reverse camera for a while and decided against it, it's not like the back of the car is that far away and the sensors on comfort and sound will be enough. 
Another vote for privacy glass from me, I think it makes the TTS that little bit more menacing. 
I think at £90 Hill hold assist is worth putting on an s-tronic but clearly not required on a manual.
Lots of people saying the tech pack is an expensive gimmick but it's the only way to get Sat Nav so I'd spec it.

I worked CarWow and DriveTheDeal. Carwow offering 7.7k off, DTD 8.8k off. In the end I dealt with a local dealer who hit a middle ground between the two and did a decent part ex (DTD won't entertain part ex). I doubt any dealer will beat the DTD price but they should be able to get close.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm with Blackhole and Moro on Cruise control - with average speed cameras on long sections of road its so much easier to just set cruise to 50 mph and keep your eyes on the road and not on the speedo.  
With optional extras you order what you want and what you need - not what someone else says works for them. You're going to drive the car not them. Just make sure that you are specifying all those expensive options because you actually want them, not with a view to increasing the resale value down the line, cos they won't.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Amen Zephyr.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> I'm with Blackhole and Moro on Cruise control - with average speed cameras on long sections of road its so much easier to just set cruise to 50 mph and keep your eyes on the road and not on the speedo.
> With optional extras you order what you want and what you need - not what someone else says works for them. You're going to drive the car not them. Just make sure that you are specifying all those expensive options because you actually want them, not with a view to increasing the resale value down the line, cos they won't.


Well said......

And another vote for cruise because of average speed cameras


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Damn I actually wish I had ordered cruise control now!


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Rev said:


> Damn I actually wish I had ordered cruise control now!


I don't know how far your away from getting the car manufactured but you might be able to add it without changing the delivery date, worth a try!


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I heard back from King Lynn Audi today, and they wouldn't go any further than the £5k discount. Norwich Audi haven't bothered coming back to me. I'm going to try ringing a few more and see if I get anywhere.

Having thought about the Matrix lights, whilst I'm not that sure they are worth the price, they're are probably a more desirable option than the reversing camera, so with eventual resale in mind I am going to foresake the camera for the lights. You also get the sweeping indicators at the front if you spec them, and they are cool!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

PJV997 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with Blackhole and Moro on Cruise control - with average speed cameras on long sections of road its so much easier to just set cruise to 50 mph and keep your eyes on the road and not on the speedo.
> ...


Only got the speed warning buzzer on mine, but works well fo4 avarage speed cameras, or set at 80 for motorways.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Order placed today. Drivethedeal are using a Scottish based dealer. The car will be loaded onto a transporter. They offered a nearer dealer with an 18 week wait , rather than 12-14 week wait. I'd rather not wait another month.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

I used Kings Lynn Audi and they saved me about 7k off list price, no one came :mrgreen: close.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

swanny78 said:


> I used Kings Lynn Audi and they saved me about 7k off list price, no one came :mrgreen: close.


When did you order? I phoned then a couple of days ago and they wouldnt offer more than £5k off. All the dealers near me have filled their quota of TTS's, so are not prepared to offer anything more.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I found drive the deal and carwow could not come close to the deal I got through Lincoln Audi with the same spec

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

